# Battlefield 3 online and India servers??



## HimanshuVikal (Nov 16, 2012)

Is my MTNL 512kbps broadband enough to play Battlefield 3 online?? I know its not possible to play any game on international servers with low ping. But are there any good Indian servers for battlefield 3 and can I get low ping on them with my broadband?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 23, 2012)

No BF3 servers are present in India.


----------



## sync_nine (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, i have the same internet connection in Delhi and i get under 100 ping on Singapore and Hong Kong based servers. 
Completely playable. No lag issues.
Indian servers are on and off....They were there at launch of the game, were active for 2-3 months, then disappeared. 
Appeared again around June-July and then disappeared again.
Looks like game server hosts don't make enough money to host servers in India.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 24, 2012)

HimanshuVikal said:


> Is my MTNL 512kbps broadband enough to play Battlefield 3 online?? I know its not possible to play any game on international servers with low ping. But are there any good Indian servers for battlefield 3 and can I get low ping on them with my broadband?



You know Mtnl has one thing that is unique to it . They give the best pings AFAIK . You can join many servers of europe , usa , asian countries with decent pings . Dont worry to much , just enjoy the multiplayer


----------



## HimanshuVikal (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks all for the input.


----------

